# Who do you trust for a forcast???



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I was just reading in the off topic section and had a handful of people saying accuweather isn't any good. I have used their forecasts and have had good luck but, just wondering if their is something better. Right now I DVR 2 local news cast and check accuweather often and if I put the three together, it seems to be pretty darn close to what actually happens. Any other ideas???


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

NOAA is good


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Farmers almanac always.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The rock out side my window. :laughing: AccuWeather forecast 4.4 inches of snow for last nite, we got nothing.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

MrPLow2011;1373214 said:


> Farmers almanac always.


X2 and my own eyes when I look out the window.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't believe any forecaster, I don't even believe my own eyes some nights when I look out the window to see whats "actually" there.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I got tired of looking out the winder, so I was wishing I could rig my puter to recieve an email when we 
actually have accumulating snow on the ground. like on those sites not close to me. I live in a rural community and have to drive 40 miles to my first route.

Till then, stay safe and may everyone receive nice 2 to 4 inch snow falls
Merry Christmas Y'all

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ridge2/ridgenew2/


----------



## doberman (Dec 6, 2011)

Meterology - thats a funny term.
-ology or "ologist" would mean you are an expert in that field of study - such as in geology, you are an expert on rocks and earthly processes. And it is science based. Science states that for any hypothesis or "prediction" to be viable, it must be able to be reproduced accurately and repeatedly.

Meterology can not predict events accurately and repeatedly at an acceptable frequency. Therefore it is not a science and meterologists are not experts. Meterology is in the same category where "voodoo" and "palmistry" belongs. Basically witchcraft.

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I use the Weather Bug app for my phone for when I'm on the go. The radar is accurate.

Same goes for the radar on the Weather Channel. Seems like it is spot on. Some other radars either don't pick up some of the lighter storms, or is showing something that isn't there.

The weather channel seems decent on their hourly forecast and also the long range.

I do watch the local weather men a day or two out from a potential event.

If you also want to know what a storm is doing, you can see how much snow areas that the storm has covered before it reaches you.

Ultimately, it's really a matter of using multiple sources and come to a conclusion on what you think is going to happen. Sometimes instinct will be your best info.

...


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Woodenshoe;1373554 said:


> I wouldn't believe any forecaster, I don't even believe my own eyes some nights when I look out the window to see whats "actually" there.


Being from SW MI, you probably watch the same guys I do (if you watch them at all), they called for .2" overnight, we got 2-3". We were ready, but we weren't ready. Felt like we were caught with our pants down this morning. Seems like about spring, they finely have the winter forecasting down.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I use Weather channel on my phone, and and dvr a local guy outa cleveland


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

noaa.gov and intellicast.com

I use intellicast for the radar, but I stick to NOAA for the forecast. They seem pretty accurate and I like the detailed written out forecast they provide. Not only do I like it, but noaa.gov is a pretty trusted source. So when a customer questions my call to presalt etc. I show them the forecast I printed to justify my decision. Works most of the time.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

setting the alarm when they call for snow. tis the season


----------

